# Alcohol during Ramadan?



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm aware there was a thread posted on this - but is there anywhere for a foreigner to buy or order alcohol during Ramadan aside from going to a hotel? I have three other passports aside from Egyptian!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Never mind alcohol, I cant get get baladi bread... the bakers is shut during daylight hours, now how is that for discrimination.


----------



## ainsleynoelle (Jul 24, 2013)

Massoud grocery in Maadi does, I think it's on rd 9, and I'm pretty sure you need a foreign passport. Also hotels will let you buy a bottle of wine and take it away which is nice in a pinch.


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes masouds on road 9 in maadi sell it. You can't take it out of the shop during Ramadan though.... But you can call them and they deliver-number is 0223580624 and they have never asked me for a passport.


----------

